# Looking for deep red small mini or larger toy



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Try Marjo's Poodles she breeds reds, browns, & apricots, does all genetic testing(has results posted) and has a 5 year guarantee!
NC Miniature Poodle Breeders - AKC Registered Mini Poodle Puppies | Marjo Poodles

I don't personally know this breeder but a FB friend has one of her pups......and it sure is pretty!


----------



## Barbie Ann (Oct 18, 2017)

Thank you so much for your reply!!!
I really appreciate your input!


----------

